# UEFA Champions League 07-08 Dec



## OddsPoster (Nov 30, 2010)

07 Dec 21:45 Barcelona v Rubin Kazan  1.50 4.20 7.00 +9  
07 Dec 21:45 Benfica v Schalke  1.90 3.60 3.75 +9  
07 Dec 21:45 Bursaspor v Rangers  2.10 3.40 3.40 +9  
07 Dec 21:45 FC Copenhagen v Panathinaikos  1.44 4.33 7.00 +9  
07 Dec 21:45 FC Twente v Tottenham  3.00 3.50 2.25 +9  
07 Dec 21:45 Lyon v Hapoel Tel-Aviv  1.36 4.50 9.00 +9  
07 Dec 21:45 Man Utd v Valencia  1.72 3.50 5.00 +9  
07 Dec 21:45 Werder Bremen v Inter Milan  3.25 3.50 2.10 +9  
08 Dec 21:45 AC Milan v Ajax  1.90 3.40 4.00 +9  
08 Dec 21:45 Arsenal v Partizan Belgrade  1.11 8.50 21.00 +9  
08 Dec 21:45 Bayern Munich v Basel  1.72 3.50 5.00 +9  
08 Dec 21:45 CFR Cluj v Roma  5.00 3.50 1.72 +9  
08 Dec 21:45 Marseille v Chelsea  2.37 3.40 2.87 +9  
08 Dec 21:45 MSK Zilina v Spartak Moscow  3.00 3.40 2.30 +9  
08 Dec 21:45 Real Madrid v Auxerre  1.44 4.33 7.00 +9  
08 Dec 21:45 Shakhtar Donetsk v Braga  1.66 3.60 5.25


----------

